# White man takes out gun to stop black students from entering apartment building



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/white-man...-entering-030300278--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Racist slugs still crawl among us, leaving disgusting trails of slime.


Now then, which one was it who didn't belong in that building?


----------

